# Forum > MMO Trading Market > Final Fantasy XIV Buy Sell Trade > [Buying] BUYING & SELLING FF 14 Gil ON ALL SEVER 🔥 FAST & SECURE 🔥 24/7 ONLINE 🔥HIGH REP🔥

## smalldevil94

*This is me* 

*FOR SKYPE :*

*FOR DISCORD* 



*MY USER ID: 811057886788714506*
*Enable Developer Mode to check my UserID*



*P/S:*

*Okay thanks for reading guys, i know you guys have alot of option but i would be really apprearicated if you can choose me. Cheers, have a nice day bois*

----------


## Orukaa89

quick and easy transaction. Sold 100M. Very fair price for suppliers.

----------


## Zinsek

Smooth and fast trade

----------


## smashbros

fast trade and instant payment. very friendly

----------


## smalldevil94

BumpBumpBumpBumpBumpBumpBumpBump

----------

